# Alum thefts



## CHOPIQ

Anyone else hear about people getting their catalytic converters stolen while they were parked at Cheshire ramp last weekend? I’m thinking about fishing alum Friday just not sure about where to park now.
On a side note any news on crappies? I’m sure they’ve moved deep by now.


----------



## Flathead76

Heard that it is happening at Hoover as well.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965

Oh great, I am coming to Alum tomorrow...


----------



## bucksenator

That’s so annoying!!! Could happen anywhere really… I like to dream of something you could install along the pipe where the converter is located that would break a sawzall blade but I’m not sure what that is…. Rocks? Lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan

A sniper in the tree line would deter this...scum of the earth is what they are.


----------



## Snookhunter52

bucksenator said:


> That’s so annoying!!! Could happen anywhere really… I like to dream of something you could install along the pipe where the converter is located that would break a sawzall blade but I’m not sure what that is…. Rocks? Lolol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or an anti-theft defense mechanism that sends a jolt of electricity from the car battery.


----------



## bowhunter1487

Night or day? I've heard of this stuff happening just about anywhere at night. Night fisherman definitely play with fire w/r/t getting their rig messed with. Pretty brazen to do something like that in broad daylight.

Storytime...I went out a couple weeks ago to explore fluke fishing in the NJ bays and salt marshes. Been getting a little bored with the Erie walleye harvesting the past few years, time to try a new flavor. 

I've done fluking on others' boats a few times but decided it was time I dragged my own tin out to try it. It's a blast by the way. 

But being the fishing dirtbag I am, I figured why spend a couple hundred bucks on a place to sleep for 5 hours, cause this is a solo trip and I am fishing sunup to sundown, and then some. So I pack a sleeping kit and figure I'd sleep either in my boat or truck bed, depending on the skeeter conditions.

So the ramp I picked, I knew it was pretty remote but when I got there it felt a little more remote than I thought it would be. But still the dirty Jerz so a little sketch, kinda like anywhere in OH, no offense. I knew I was taking a risk, and put anything of value on my boat, and left my truck unlocked. My philosophy is I would rather some junkie figure out there is nothing of value in there than break the windows on my truck or cap.

Wouldn't you know it, I get back the next day and some jackwagon stole my transom saver! Da F! The only other things I left in there, my rubber boots and tiedown straps, he/she/it didn't take. So on one level I was hosed, because who even takes a transom saver, but I am glad I left my truck unlocked and didn't have to pay for a hotel room or new windows. 

And of course, the wind died in the middle of the night and I awoke the next morning covered is mosquito and noseeum bites. Just annihilated. 

It was still a heck of a trip, caught a ton of fluke and some bonus bycatch, jigging them up in 5 feet of water is a ton of fun. And on the last day when it was a tough wind against current situation I brought a little walleye technique and schooled those salty fools on boat control with some perfectly executed backtrolling. I had those keeper flatties pegged when everyone around was definitely struggling to even get a good drift speed, something I quickly picked up on day one is essential to duping the wiley fluke. 

Definitely going back for more, but next trip I'll have some type of security system rigged up. And I'm glad my catalytic converter is probably/hopefully/maybe still intact because I am am no mechanic by any means, so I can't be sure, but I would know if it wasn't right????


----------



## Shad Rap

bowhunter1487 said:


> Night or day? I've heard of this stuff happening just about anywhere at night. Night fisherman definitely play with fire w/r/t getting their rig messed with. Pretty brazen to do something like that in broad daylight.
> 
> Storytime...I went out a couple weeks ago to explore fluke fishing in the NJ bays and salt marshes. Been getting a little bored with the Erie walleye harvesting the past few years, time to try a new flavor.
> 
> I've done fluking on others' boats a few times but decided it was time I dragged my own tin out to try it. It's a blast by the way.
> 
> But being the fishing dirtbag I am, I figured why spend a couple hundred bucks on a place to sleep for 5 hours, cause this is a solo trip and I am fishing sunup to sundown, and then some. So I pack a sleeping kit and figure I'd sleep either in my boat or truck bed, depending on the skeeter conditions.
> 
> So the ramp I picked, I knew it was pretty remote but when I got there it felt a little more remote than I thought it would be. But still the dirty Jerz so a little sketch, kinda like anywhere in OH, no offense. I knew I was taking a risk, and put anything of value on my boat, and left my truck unlocked. My philosophy is I would rather some junkie figure out there is nothing of value in there than break the windows on my truck or cap.
> 
> Wouldn't you know it, I get back the next day and some jackwagon stole my transom saver! Da F! The only other things I left in there, my rubber boots and tiedown straps, he/she/it didn't take. So on one level I was hosed, because who even takes a transom saver, but I am glad I left my truck unlocked and didn't have to pay for a hotel room or new windows.
> 
> And of course, the wind died in the middle of the night and I awoke the next morning covered is mosquito and noseeum bites. Just annihilated.
> 
> It was still a heck of a trip, caught a ton of fluke and some bonus bycatch, jigging them up in 5 feet of water is a ton of fun. And on the last day when it was a tough wind against current situation I brought a little walleye technique and schooled those salty fools on boat control with some perfectly executed backtrolling. I had those keeper flatties pegged when everyone around was definitely struggling to even get a good drift speed, something I quickly picked up on day one is essential to duping the wiley fluke.
> 
> Definitely going back for more, but next trip I'll have some type of security system rigged up. And I'm glad my catalytic converter is probably/hopefully/maybe still intact because I am am no mechanic by any means, so I can't be sure, but I would know if it wasn't right????


They are doing it in broad daylight.


----------



## Bluegillin'

Maybe install some hydraulics on the truck. As soon as the cutting starts, the truck drops to the ground. Problem solved (for everybody)


----------



## Sonder

MuskyFan said:


> A sniper in the tree line would deter this...scum of the earth is what they are.


Or a Yard gnome in the prone position in the grass with a zero wind factor!


----------



## bucksenator

bowhunter1487 said:


> Night or day? I've heard of this stuff happening just about anywhere at night. Night fisherman definitely play with fire w/r/t getting their rig messed with. Pretty brazen to do something like that in broad daylight.
> 
> Storytime...I went out a couple weeks ago to explore fluke fishing in the NJ bays and salt marshes. Been getting a little bored with the Erie walleye harvesting the past few years, time to try a new flavor.
> 
> I've done fluking on others' boats a few times but decided it was time I dragged my own tin out to try it. It's a blast by the way.
> 
> But being the fishing dirtbag I am, I figured why spend a couple hundred bucks on a place to sleep for 5 hours, cause this is a solo trip and I am fishing sunup to sundown, and then some. So I pack a sleeping kit and figure I'd sleep either in my boat or truck bed, depending on the skeeter conditions.
> 
> So the ramp I picked, I knew it was pretty remote but when I got there it felt a little more remote than I thought it would be. But still the dirty Jerz so a little sketch, kinda like anywhere in OH, no offense. I knew I was taking a risk, and put anything of value on my boat, and left my truck unlocked. My philosophy is I would rather some junkie figure out there is nothing of value in there than break the windows on my truck or cap.
> 
> Wouldn't you know it, I get back the next day and some jackwagon stole my transom saver! Da F! The only other things I left in there, my rubber boots and tiedown straps, he/she/it didn't take. So on one level I was hosed, because who even takes a transom saver, but I am glad I left my truck unlocked and didn't have to pay for a hotel room or new windows.
> 
> And of course, the wind died in the middle of the night and I awoke the next morning covered is mosquito and noseeum bites. Just annihilated.
> 
> It was still a heck of a trip, caught a ton of fluke and some bonus bycatch, jigging them up in 5 feet of water is a ton of fun. And on the last day when it was a tough wind against current situation I brought a little walleye technique and schooled those salty fools on boat control with some perfectly executed backtrolling. I had those keeper flatties pegged when everyone around was definitely struggling to even get a good drift speed, something I quickly picked up on day one is essential to duping the wiley fluke.
> 
> Definitely going back for more, but next trip I'll have some type of security system rigged up. And I'm glad my catalytic converter is probably/hopefully/maybe still intact because I am am no mechanic by any means, so I can't be sure, but I would know if it wasn't right????


Your car would be verrrry loud if the pipe was cut there…. The exhaust exits right off the engine rather than through the muffler…. As far as I’m aware lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Govbarney

bucksenator said:


> That’s so annoying!!! Could happen anywhere really… I like to dream of something you could install along the pipe where the converter is located that would break a sawzall blade but I’m not sure what that is…. Rocks? Lolol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welding two reinforced iron bars, or rebar, around the catalytic converter, cost about $75 to have done at most muffler shops. Sawzall either cant cut through it , or it takes to long to cut through it , so the thieves move on.


----------



## bucksenator

Govbarney said:


> Welding two reinforced iron bars, or rebar, around the catalytic converter, cost about $75 to have done at most muffler shops. Sawzall either cant cut through it , or it takes to long to cut through it , so the thieves move on.


Ahh that’s a good idea…. I guess the next question is why aren’t the manufacturers doing this as standard? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Stainless plate would ruin a blade in short order , it gets so hot so quick and so would the blade raking the teeth right off. .... all depends on location of the catalytic converter
So they moved from Cheshire to new galena ramp..... next the marina?

From FB alum creek fishing page 

At least 3 cars had their catalytic converters stolen at the New Galena ramp, off Africa road today. These people need stopped, spread the word.


----------



## Eyecrosser

Govbarney said:


> Welding two reinforced iron bars, or rebar, around the catalytic converter, cost about $75 to have done at most muffler shops. Sawzall either cant cut through it , or it takes to long to cut through it , so the thieves move on.


A bus company did that didn’t help. A diamond coated blade will cut through like butter. They lost 6 converters in one night.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I saved them the trouble and cut mine off years ago


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965

I was at Cheshire today p. Arrived at 11 AM to see a Natural Resources Officer speaking with a gentleman and his wife. The guy hollered at me after the NRO left and told me theive stole his converter this morning between 0700 and 1100. Coming out tonight at 1900 I spoke with an elderly fella who was putting in who told me thieves stole both his catalytic converters from his truck this past week. I don’t think I will be visiting Alum anymore.


----------



## Fishin Finatic

CHOPIQ said:


> Anyone else hear about people getting their catalytic converters stolen while they were parked at Cheshire ramp last weekend? I’m thinking about fishing alum Friday just not sure about where to park now.
> On a side note any news on crappies? I’m sure they’ve moved deep by now.


Our group of about 13 vehicles had 3 cut off on this past Wednesday morning. We were at New Galena ramp and fished 7am - 1 pm. The ODNR has to do something about this. We pay to be able to use the lake. Maybe some of that money can be used to install cameras and catch these criminals. Until then my Go Pro cam will be aimed at my vehicle while I'm out fishing.


----------



## codger

I was there Tuesday (22Jun) in the north pool. When I loaded up (Howard ramp) ~8PM, I noticed a resource officer sitting in his truck parked amongst the other trucks in the lot. I figured he was keeping an eye on things there.


----------



## AnglinAddict

I saw DNR putting up cameras in the trees at Chesire on Monday. Was wondering what was going on, then someone told me about the thefts.


----------



## lacdown

At least one of them almost got caught last night at 2:15am at Cheshire... dark color early 2000s round body F150 was the description of his vehicle.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

That’s a shame. You can’t even go fishing anymore without the risk of vandalism to your property by some scum bag.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

couple leghold traps under the vehicle night be useful?


----------



## bucksenator

I was going to go today but now I’m reconsidering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleared42

i thought about this the other day. i thought about prevention through a deterrent. if it injures the bad guy, then they can turn around and sue in civil court. stupid and unlikely to be successful, but it's something i don't want to deal with. it's happening in every state and in many different types of locations, under all conditions. someone i know works at a nice mall in florida and drives a honda fit. she parked in the morning and came out at the end of her shift in the afternoon to find her cat cut away. that tells me i can't really do a whole lot to stop it. 

so what does it look like if my cat is stolen? report to insurance. i need a new cat and someone to install. claim goes in and i need to pay a $500 deductible. truck is still driveable. just loud and may throw a check engine light until it's repaired. i have another vehicle i can drive in the meantime, so it's not the end of the world, but the $500 really sucks. 

i asked my insurance what it would cost for a $0 deductible. they told me it would be $10 more every 6 months on a 2012 F150. this is a no brainer. 

now what to do if i see it happening in real time? snap a photo of dude's license plate first, then find out what's going on. photos or video of the guy doing the deed. i've been through CCW training. that little sh*thead isn't worth potentially being on the wrong side of the law. police reports and insurance. and swearing. lots of swearing. 

good luck guys. i'll be watching your trucks if you're watching mine.


----------



## bobk

Stop the scum scrap yards from buying them would help.


----------



## kleared42

bobk said:


> Stop the scum scrap yards from buying them would help.


it's not the yard's fault. there should definitely be more over sight there, but it's not so simple. i believe most, if not all scrap yards are required to take IDs of people that are selling scrap. if you hand in 5 cats for scrap and that's it, i'm pretty sure you go on a list and someone talks to you about how you got them etc. what's probably happening is repair shop employees are buying these from the thieves and then taking them to the scrap yards themselves and pocketing the difference. scrap yards know that the guy works for a repair shop so it's expected that they're turning them in and there's no flags raised.


----------



## Steelheader88

Is a citizens arrest still legal...with a beating?


----------



## bobk

kleared42 said:


> it's not the yard's fault. there should definitely be more over sight there, but it's not so simple. i believe most, if not all scrap yards are required to take IDs of people that are selling scrap. if you hand in 5 cats for scrap and that's it, i'm pretty sure you go on a list and someone talks to you about how you got them etc. what's probably happening is repair shop employees are buying these from the thieves and then taking them to the scrap yards themselves and pocketing the difference. scrap yards know that the guy works for a repair shop so it's expected that they're turning them in and there's no flags raised.


It’s no more than common sense where these cats are coming from. If the yards are getting ten times more than they did a year and a half ago they know damn well where they are coming from. Money makes people do all sorts of unethical things. Cat converters don’t wear at out the rate they are being turned in no matter who is bringing them in. More needs to be done immediately nation wide.


----------



## bucksenator

bobk said:


> It’s no more than common sense where these cats are coming from. If the yards are getting ten times more than they did a year and a half ago they know damn well where they are coming from. Money makes people do all sorts of unethical things. Cat converters don’t wear at out the rate they are being turned in no matter who is bringing them in. More needs to be done immediately nation wide.


I’ve been driving and repairing cars since 1993 and I’ve never known a soul who had a “worn out cat converter” lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleared42

bucksenator said:


> I’ve been driving and repairing cars since 1993 and I’ve never known a soul who had a “worn out cat converter” lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not common, but I've seen it on a friend's Honda beater. the welds for the honeycomb broke and collapsed. car was throwing check engine lights. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

bucksenator said:


> I’ve been driving and repairing cars since 1993 and I’ve never known a soul who had a “worn out cat converter” lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s my point. Theses people know darn well that they are stolen. I’ve been driving since 77 and never have had one need replaced.


----------



## Upland

bucksenator said:


> That’s so annoying!!! Could happen anywhere really… I like to dream of something you could install along the pipe where the converter is located that would break a sawzall blade but I’m not sure what that is…. Rocks? Lolol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a dog chain works real good with a mean dog attached of course


----------



## Flathead76

They are probably selling them online through the mail.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

bucksenator said:


> I’ve been driving and repairing cars since 1993 and I’ve never known a soul who had a “worn out cat converter” lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually just replaced one one my girlfriends 2015 equinox a couple weeks ago. My uncle owns a muffler shop and replaces them quite a bit.


----------



## One guy and a boat

It sucks that you have to do this but maybe leave vehicle locked with it running. I would think they wouldn't want to mess with it when it's hot. Of course they may break the window and just take the vehicle. 

Kip


----------



## bobk

Upland said:


> a dog chain works real good with a mean dog attached of course


Or the fish guts from the previous days catch? 

It’s just disappointing to read this whole thread. Sad that a guy can’t enjoy a fun day of fishing without having to worry about scumbags tearing you vehicle apart for their next fix.


----------



## Fish4Dale

As long as we have the people we currently running our big cities and White House. The more lawless these people get. Absolutely no consequences for theives, Vandles, Rioters and Gangs.
Most are out of jail before next day.
Police men and women who normally risk there lives at simple traffic stops. Are now also faced with the possibility of demotion, career ending lawsuits and possible prison time.
These same political leaders are not worried about regular hard working peoples rights.(AKA ******* Fishermen and Hunters !) Let you local and state representatives you mean business. Or vote them out !
Send them the message !!!


----------



## bucksenator

Fish4Dale said:


> As long as we have the people we currently running our big cities and White House. The more lawless these people get. Absolutely no consequences for theives, Vandles, Rioters and Gangs.
> Most are out of jail before next day.
> Police men and women who normally risk there lives at simple traffic stops. Are now also faced with the possibility of demotion, career ending lawsuits and possible prison time.
> These same political leaders are not worried about regular hard working peoples rights.(AKA ***** Fishermen and Hunters !) Let you local and state representatives you mean business. Or vote them out !
> Send them the message !!!


This sounds mildly political but I’ll bite… criminals don’t care about if the politicians in charge are blue or red…. They don’t care about gun laws… they are criminals…. Nothing matters to them…. Police aren’t even deterrents… I’d say more of the issue is our judicial system who lets juvenile criminals and others back on the streets… I know it cost the tax payer to house these people in the pen… but I’d rather pay a fixed cost than some surprise amount when something gets stolen…

Anyway my point was… let’s try to make this a discussion where we avoid blaming blue and red friends for society’s issues… 

It’s more about capitalism and the need for poor people rather than the folks running the show… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Oh boy, now blaming the goberment. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

bucksenator said:


> I’ve been driving and repairing cars since 1993 and I’ve never known a soul who had a “worn out cat converter” lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My cat converter got plugged and I lost power so it had to be replaced. Believe it was my 81 cougar but maybe it was my 88 Astro.


----------



## bucksenator

Snakecharmer said:


> My cat converter got plugged and I lost power so it had to be replaced. Believe it was my 81 cougar but maybe it was my 88 Astro.


Well…. I guess it does happen but junk yards should still see a guy turning in 8 at once and find weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacdown

Fish4Dale said:


> As long as we have the people we currently running our big cities and White House. The more lawless these people get. Absolutely no consequences for theives, Vandles, Rioters and Gangs.
> Most are out of jail before next day.
> Police men and women who normally risk there lives at simple traffic stops. Are now also faced with the possibility of demotion, career ending lawsuits and possible prison time.
> These same political leaders are not worried about regular hard working peoples rights.(AKA ***** Fishermen and Hunters !) Let you local and state representatives you mean business. Or vote them out !
> Send them the message !!!


Yes, like those that encouraged and turned a blind eye to the rioters at the capitol. Same ones that stripped the budget of the epa and were willing to allow more drilling in Alaska where salmon run? Typical hypocrisy 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

bucksenator said:


> Well…. I guess it does happen but junk yards should still see a guy turning in 8 at once and find weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are selling them on the street/black market, not taking them to a junk yard...lol.


----------



## bucksenator

Shad Rap said:


> They are selling them on the street/black market, not taking them to a junk yard...lol.


There is a black market for used cats? I figured this was scrap stuff… valuable in metal weight etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

bucksenator said:


> There is a black market for used cats? I figured this was scrap stuff… valuable in metal weight etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the platinum inside the convertor


----------



## Shad Rap

bucksenator said:


> There is a black market for used cats? I figured this was scrap stuff… valuable in metal weight etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep...converters aren't cheap.


----------



## Fish4Dale

lacdown said:


> Yes, like those that encouraged and turned a blind eye to the rioters at the capitol. Same ones that stripped the budget of the epa and were willing to allow more drilling in Alaska where salmon run? Typical hypocrisy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk





lacdown said:


> Yes, like those that encouraged and turned a blind eye to the rioters at the capitol. Same ones that stripped the budget of the epa and were willing to allow more drilling in Alaska where salmon run? Typical hypocrisy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Yes Sir. I will buy that.
Only if you promise to buy some that Ocean Front property in Arizona. 
Its right on the border. Can't get CNN in that area though.🤣
So that might be a deal breaker for you?


----------



## Fish4Dale

Ok .How about a little humor then. Don't take this seriously. 
How about instead of blaming. And hurting someone's feelings. 
We can just have all the people who have Sawzalls register them ! And pay a tax.
And you are only allowed to have 1 wood blade in in you possession at any time. No 2 packs of blades sold.
Problem Solved !


----------



## Muddy

Agree, we must regulate sawzalls.


----------



## bobk

Someone cut through my garage door with a sawzall and stole my sawzall. Nothing here to regulate or tax.


----------



## "chillin"

Just my opinion, but of all the rioting that has taken place over the last few years going into the capital seems like the lesser. After all, it is owned by the people. I'd saying destroying peoples businesses and livelihoods is way worse. But i think everyone can agree that the thieves are scumbags.

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76

93stratosfishnski said:


> Its the platinum inside the convertor


Actually there are two other metals besides platinum that are worth way more. There is only 1-2 grams of Rhodium in the converter but the current spot price is almost 20k per ounce.


----------



## Fish4Dale

Lost my Sawzalls in a boating accident.
Lol .
But seriously.
It is terrible a man or woman can't enjoy his time relaxing and doing something he or she enjoys. Without someone feeling the need to vandalize or steal their property.
I have lost well over $7,000 over the years in tackle and tools.
Oh, and Friday a St Croix rod that vanished from delivery.
Red or Blue we need to speak up !
Because it seems the criminals think they have a license to do what they please.
I Hope I am very wrong about it getting worse as the summer progresses !
Peace!


----------



## lacdown

"chillin" said:


> Just my opinion, but of all the rioting that has taken place over the last few years going into the capital seems like the lesser. After all, it is owned by the people. I'd saying destroying peoples businesses and livelihoods is way worse. But i think everyone can agree that the thieves are scumbags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


Makes sense. I guess you guys support all police except those capitol police to a lesser degree, especially the one the died?

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

Fish4Dale said:


> Yes Sir. I will buy that.
> Only if you promise to buy some that Ocean Front property in Arizona.
> Its right on the border. Can't get CNN in that area though.🤣
> So that might be a deal breaker for you?


You started the political stuff...and you were so wrong. The folks you support are willing to destroy pristine land for drilling for some oil. Get outta here with that crap man. Political division is what is destroying this country...and also exposing how many ignorant people we are surrounded by. I feel sorry for my kids because of people like you in power.


----------



## "chillin"

lacdown said:


> Makes sense. I guess you guys support all police except those capitol police to a lesser degree, especially the one the died?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


You can guess whatever you want. And don't try to sound better than anybody else with your pristine land remark. Ohio was pristine at one time. You're here pissing on it every day just like everyone else. 

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## lacdown

"chillin" said:


> You can guess whatever you want. And don't try to sound better than anybody else with your pristine land remark. Ohio was pristine at one time. You're here pissing on it every day just like everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


That wasn't me qnoner.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

This thread isn't about politics/politicians....drilling for oil...rioting(even at the Capitol) or even who's the best steward of the land. 
Topic is 'scumbag thieves' stealing from sportsmen at the docks.
Let's please keep thread on topic and stop the name calling


----------



## Snookhunter52

Can we try to get back on topic? This is a fishing forum not Facebook. Has anybody heard about anymore thefts since the one guy was caught? My wife is getting tired of dropping me off at alum and Hoover whenever I want to go fishing. If the thefts don't stop soon, I'm going start fishing the scioto instead.


----------



## dgfidler

I had a tire blowout on 270 a week ago. The car had ‘swollen lug nuts’ (yes it’s a real thing) and neither my wrench nor the ODOT help crew’s wrenches would fit it. AAA was saying five hours wait for the tow so I was pondering what to do with the ODOT guy who was helping me. I decided to drive it on the rim to next exit because he told me if I leave it to go get tools, there was a high likelihood someone would stop and cut off the catalytic converter. So ridiculous that someone would cut a part that costs $1500 off my car to make a few bucks. Scum!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Have been thinking about this thread and some of the off topic posts that were made.
Was going to PM warnings to those involved but to be quit frank...I don't feel like typing that much. 

I'll type it here for all to read:

1) There are OGF TOS's pertaining to political posts. They are nothing new and are/will still be enforced.
If you've been a member for awhile(which seems offending members involved in this thread have been) but have been hiding under a rock and haven't read them...best come out of hiding and get familiar with them.

2) And just as bad as making a political post...is responding to one with a cute political retaliatory response of your own. The 'he/she started it' will not save you from an extended vacation.
Someone posts an offensive political comment, rather than responding with one of your own...PLEASE 'report' the political offensive post and let the mods take care of it. 

No response necessary to this post.
Let's please continue to keep thread on topic.
Thanks!


----------



## Catstalker1956

It was on 610 new this morning and watch this and you will see why they are stealing them:


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965

I have decided to stay away from Alum. I fished it last week and worried all day that my Jeep would be hit. Not worth it to me...


----------



## lacdown

Well...they found a human leg in a plastic bin on the east side cove of cheshire area (I believe)... not sure if related, but definitely doesn't help with the feeling of safety in the area

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Hmmm...seems Alum is making the news for more than just catalytic converters being cut off.
Delaware Sherrifs Dept and BCI are currently at Cheshire ramp area. Seems a kayaker found a plastic tote this AM with what appears to be a human leg inside.

Also...news said ODNR is investigating the recent upsurge of catalytic thefts at Alum.
Hopefully they catch these scumbags...

Edited to add:
Sorry lacdown...we must be on the same channel of the news.


----------



## Fish4Dale

When you figure, parts labor and maybe a tow.
They should make it a felony offense. Maybe a wee bit of deterrent. 
But if they get all my cats off my truck. 
l Will just have it set up straight exhaust and be done with it ! Older gen truck !


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...seems Alum is making the news for more than just catalytic converters being cut off.
> Delaware Sherrifs Dept and BCI are currently at Cheshire ramp area. Seems a kayaker found a plastic tote this AM with what appears to be a human leg inside.
> 
> Also...news said ODNR is investigating the recent upsurge of catalytic thefts at Alum.
> Hopefully they catch these scumbags...
> 
> Edited to add:
> Sorry lacdown...we must be on the same channel of the news.


Can you imagine? The poor guy was out doing his part picking up trash and found that. Terrible.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Can you imagine? The poor guy was out doing his part picking up trash and found that. Terrible.


No doubt that that would ruin your day!!!
News update said to early to tell as tote and surrounding areas being processed very carefully but possibly other body parts in tote as well. Maybe even a full body.

On the catalytic converter capers...hoping that with the issue making the news that ODNR patrol will step up patrolling and even set up a few stings in the area. At least put up some camera coverage in the parking lots.
Just don't think regular LE (local PD) has the resources or time to watch the area as it needs be watched.
Problem is...just as soon as these scumbags get wind of ODNR/LE being on extra watch at Alum...scumbags will move to another remote area like Hoover.


----------



## Shad Rap

.


----------



## Catstalker1956

*First a leg, then full remains of human male found in Alum Creek Lake*
DELAWARE COUNTY
by: Joe Clark


----------



## Dovans

hmmm whats the chances the human remains were same as the human stealing converters...


----------



## MagicMarker

Dovans said:


> hmmm whats the chances the human remains were same as the human stealing converters...


We could only hope


----------



## lacdown

Hopefully someone didn't stumble upon the thief and things turned even worse

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggerman

Well **** , night fishing will be over, unless they put gates and cameras up, and the good ole fishermen will lose the most.


----------



## Bluegillin'

If this is such a problem (which it obviously is), I don't understand why they don't stamp serial numbers on the catalytic converters. Then they could track who brought in the converter to the recycling center.


----------



## fastwater

^^^ Unfortuneatly... As seen over time with firearms, stolen cars, stereos...or anything else with a serial or VIN #...when it comes the the 'black market...those numbers do very little to stop the thefts. If LE comes across a stolen item with a serial #...they may be better able to get item back to original owner but the perp is usually never caught via the #.


----------



## ironman172

Saw on face book alum fishing page 

..


----------



## bucksenator

ironman172 said:


> Saw on face book alum fishing page
> 
> ..
> View attachment 472081


Does that truck match the description??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder

hopefully whoever found it sent to the Sheriff's office in Delaware County.


----------



## kleared42

Here's a link in case anyone wants to report it as stolen: Log In or Sign Up to View


----------



## fastwater

ironman172 said:


> Saw on face book alum fishing page
> 
> ..
> View attachment 472081


Might oughta give ODNR a call and let them know. You can bet their investigative unit would love to talk to them.


----------



## ironman172

fastwater said:


> Might oughta give ODNR a call and let them know. You can bet their investigative unit would love to talk to them.


Both were tagged by someone else on FB , and on the profile page showed a black truck as described as seen at Cheshire


----------



## one3

i, would like to see some one invent, some thing that worked like a electric fence. Some that worked on solar energy, you could turn it on when you left your auto. When some one touched your auto, it would shock them. It would be nice to know if it could be instaled, without messing up you electrical system in your auto.


----------



## bucksenator

one3 said:


> i, would like to see some one invent, some thing that worked like a electric fence. Some that worked on solar energy, you could turn it on when you left your auto. When some one touched your auto, it would shock them. It would be nice to know if it could be instaled, without messing up you electrical system in your auto.


Install hydrolics… run the line along the exhaust pipe… when someone is under there and cutting off pipe they hit the pneumatic line and then they’d be trapped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsterzero

CHOPIQ said:


> Anyone else hear about people getting their catalytic converters stolen while they were parked at Cheshire ramp last weekend? I’m thinking about fishing alum Friday just not sure about where to park now.
> On a side note any news on crappies? I’m sure they’ve moved deep by now.


I know it's a different area and lake but at west branch state park last summer I had my catalytic converters stolen while night fishing , rangers told me it's been going on for awile also told me there stealing trailers while parked


----------



## Lewis

Supposedly someone snapped this pic of a guy at Alum as the thief was getting up to run...
View attachment 472127


----------



## bucksenator

Lewis said:


> Supposedly someone snapped this pic of a guy at Alum as the thief was getting up to run...
> View attachment 472127


Wow! That’s a good pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

Pretty incriminating picture! At least he's got his mask on! Haha.


----------



## crittergitter

The picture is fake. It was taken in California. Some idiot posted it on FB claiming his friend took it. Total bs!!


----------



## Lewis

Picture deleted. It's making the rounds all over Ohio fishing forums.


----------



## bobk

monsterzero said:


> I know it's a different area and lake but at west branch state park last summer I had my catalytic converters stolen while night fishing , rangers told me it's been going on for awile also told me there stealing trailers while parked


That’s why I always back my trailer in when parking. Make them really work for it. Damn thieves.


----------



## Fish4Dale

Serial numbers don't really help in a lot of cases. Years ago a coworker borrowed a car off of another to go to his second job on the West Side.
The car was stolen right out in the open in a small parking area across the street from
his work place. 
A few weeks later I spotted the car driving in a south side neighborhood. A few days later another coworker spotted it parked in a driveway in the same area. 
Owner went to the area and als spotted the vehicle. Called L.E. 
and what I gather. Kind of got the runaround. And then was told there was no way to prove ownership as serial numbers had probably been changed? 
I was like . What the hell ?
Never heard no **** like that !
A whole car ?
Owner never recovered.
It disappeared a short time later.


----------



## Bryan Reid

Good morning all!

Just curious if anyone has heard anymore about these thefts? Are they still going on? I haven't been to Alum in about a month. I am anxious to get back out there but will likely just stay home if things haven't improved. Thanks!


----------



## bucksenator

Bryan Reid said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Just curious if anyone has heard anymore about these thefts? Are they still going on? I haven't been to Alum in about a month. I am anxious to get back out there but will likely just stay home if things haven't improved. Thanks!


It can happen anywhere… they likely are not going to hit the same lot over and over and over for a month… likely have moved on to easier pastures….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksenator

Bryan Reid said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Just curious if anyone has heard anymore about these thefts? Are they still going on? I haven't been to Alum in about a month. I am anxious to get back out there but will likely just stay home if things haven't improved. Thanks!


I’m here now off Africa road…. Hope everything is fine when I get back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

